# Heading to Utah!



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

If you want cheap don't go to Park shitty. Its expensive as hell and not worth it at all. I would try snow basin, Powder Mountain, Snowbird is not really large groomed runs.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Brighton for the win!


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Brighton for the win!


Brightons good just not for what he wants to do.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

i hear snow basin gives away free beer on pow days....
definately dont go to powder mountain.

On a more serious note, brighton if you want to be near slc.
Bird, canyons and PCMR are all expensive.

Also for what you want Brighton and Snowbasin are the best bets


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> i hear snow basin gives away free beer on pow days....
> definately dont go to powder mountain.
> 
> On a more serious note, brighton if you want to be near slc.
> ...


The guy wants long runs to carve on. That is Pow Mow.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> i hear snow basin gives away free beer on pow days....
> definately dont go to powder mountain.
> 
> On a more serious note, brighton if you want to be near slc.
> ...


x2 on Brighton and the basin


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys...I will do some research on Powder Mt , Brighton, and SB...I believe my friend really liked PM as well. He will be skiing and has been there before. Really appreciate the input!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

dukeno1 said:


> Thanks guys...I will do some research on Powder Mt , Brighton, and SB...I believe my friend really liked PM as well. He will be skiing and has been there before. Really appreciate the input!


Where are you staying..SLC , Park City ? I would say for long groomed runs the Canyons don't bother with PCMR unless you want to go there just to say tht you have. Brighton doesn't really have long groomed runs but some of the tree riding is sweet. I haven't been to SnowBasin but we drive right past it heading to PowMow it does look sweet driving by. PowMow has some pretty long runs and there lift tickets are not to much and they have Powder Country.Good Luck and have fun I do every time I am there.:thumbsup:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> Brightons good just not for what he wants to do.


x2 Bamfboardman where do you live in Utah if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Where are you staying..SLC , Park City ? I would say for long groomed runs the Canyons don't bother with PCMR unless you want to go there just to say tht you have. Brighton doesn't really have long groomed runs but some of the tree riding is sweet. I haven't been to SnowBasin but we drive right past it heading to PowMow it does look sweet driving by. PowMow has some pretty long runs and there lift tickets are not to much and they have Powder Country.Good Luck and have fun I do every time I am there.:thumbsup:



Thanks,
you know, we haven't even really decided on where to stay yet so I am not sure. I know we will have a rental car so getting to some of the various places won't be an issue. I guess we will decide on what mountains we plan on hitting and then choose where would be the best place to stay. I am not as familiar with the locations of the different mountains as my friend that I am traveling with...he has been to Utah skiing a few times. My snowboarding skills are pretty limited at this juncture. I am just looking forward to getting away from the crowded East coast ice and finding some nice wide open areas to cruise down the mountain. I do remember from my skiing days that I was a better skiier out west than I was at home. Not sure if it will work the same for boarding but I am hoping. I know a lot of the more advanced terrain will be lost on me as I am not ready for it.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> x2 Bamfboardman where do you live in Utah if you don't mind me asking.


I live in foothill in Salt Lake.


----------



## sircrooks (May 15, 2013)

I was in Utah earlier this week and went to Snowbird, Solitude, and Snowbasin.

I have only been snowboarding since last year mostly on the local hill here in Cincy with a few times also in Pittsburgh, overall been out about 30+ times last year and this.

I can carve on blues and blacks in those spots but I found a foot of powder and the steepness of an actual mountain to be a little bit more challenging, go figure!

I would recommend Snowbasin as well for some of the groomed runs, and Solitude seemed doable for me and not very busy when I was there even on the weekend. We were at Snowbird for two days which I managed but aside from one groomed run in the Mineral Basin it was real work! But you learn some time.

We stayed in Midvale and were able to take the UTA buses on the days when the roads had restrictions like needing tire chains which we didn't have for our rental.

I had a contourRoam with me and made this video of our trip, don't hate on my skillz yo:
https://vimeo.com/86689092


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> Brightons good just not for what he wants to do.


"Anyway what I would love is somewhere with nice big groomed greens and blues for cruising/carving."

How is Brighton not good for that? There were plenty of big groomed greens and blues while I was there.

Probably the least expensive too...you can do the 12:30-9 for $68 the first day, and then $62/day from then on...

If you need discounted lift tickets, check out a Ski n See...saves you some money at most of the resorts in the area.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

SuperNewb said:


> "Anyway what I would love is somewhere with nice big groomed greens and blues for cruising/carving."
> 
> How is Brighton not good for that? There were plenty of big groomed greens and blues while I was there.
> 
> ...


You don't even live in Utah. I think I would know what resort is the best for cruising considering ya know I live here.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> You don't even live in Utah. I think I would know what resort is the best for cruising considering ya know I live here.


You said it wasn't good for what he wanted...you didn't say it "wasn't the best". It may not be the best for it, but it has exactly what he wants...don't need to live there and ride at every resort every week to see what a place has to offer..


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

SuperNewb said:


> You said it wasn't good for what he wanted...you didn't say it "wasn't the best". It may not be the best for it, but it has exactly what he wants...don't need to live there and ride at every resort every week to see what a place has to offer..


Brighton is more for park except Milly and some other spots. I'm giving him my advice because I unlike you live and ride at the resorts I'm talking about. Powder Mountain is perfect for what he wants to do and it isn't expensive. Just because you've been to these resorts a few times doesn't mean you know them like the locals. I wouldn't write about them if I didn't know about them.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> Brighton is more for park except Milly and some other spots. I'm giving him my advice because I unlike you live and ride at the resorts I'm talking about. Powder Mountain is perfect for what he wants to do and it isn't expensive. Just because you've been to these resorts a few times doesn't mean you know them like the locals. I wouldn't write about them if I didn't know about them.


No question that you know the resorts there more than I do. I was just saying that he shouldn't automatically withdraw Brighton from consideration since I went out there for pretty much the same reasons and loved Brighton. Again, it may not be the best resort in the area for what he wants, but it DOES have what he wants.

And the constant throwing out of "I live there, you don't" is unnecessary. You don't have to go to a resort 75 times to know if it has groomed green and blue runs...


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Bamfboardman said:


> I live in foothill in Salt Lake.


Sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

SuperNewb said:


> No question that you know the resorts there more than I do. I was just saying that he shouldn't automatically withdraw Brighton from consideration since I went out there for pretty much the same reasons and loved Brighton. Again, it may not be the best resort in the area for what he wants, but it DOES have what he wants.
> 
> And the constant throwing out of "I live there, you don't" is unnecessary. You don't have to go to a resort 75 times to know if it has groomed green and blue runs...


Well all the mountains have (groomed) green and blue runs.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys...I really appreciate all of the comments and suggestions. I can't wait for the trip. Hopefully it will dump a bunch of snow right before we get there!


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Where have you decided on going?


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

dukeno1 said:


> Hey guys...I really appreciate all of the comments and suggestions. I can't wait for the trip. Hopefully it will dump a bunch of snow right before we get there!


Best of luck...conditions were great most of the time I was there. Lot of fun...great area.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> Where have you decided on going?


So far we are planning on at least one day at Snowbasin and Powder Mountain...not sure about the rest of the trip. One thing I need to figure out is what to do when I get to SLC as I am arriving at 10am and my friend won't be there until that night. (We both booked our flights using credit card points and had to use different airlines.) I heard that if you got to Park City by 12 noon on the day of your flight in you could get a free pass? Need to check on that and also whether any other mountains offer something similar. I will have the option of picking up the rental car when I arrive so just trying to figure out what to do with that time.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

SuperNewb said:


> Best of luck...conditions were great most of the time I was there. Lot of fun...great area.



Thanks man, I am super excited. Last time I took a trip was to Whistler and that was at least 10 years ago...and I was still riding skis back then. Really looking forward to boarding on something besides east coast crud!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

dukeno1 said:


> So far we are planning on at least one day at Snowbasin and Powder Mountain...not sure about the rest of the trip. One thing I need to figure out is what to do when I get to SLC as I am arriving at 10am and my friend won't be there until that night. (We both booked our flights using credit card points and had to use different airlines.) I heard that if you got to Park City by 12 noon on the day of your flight in you could get a free pass? Need to check on that and also whether any other mountains offer something similar. I will have the option of picking up the rental car when I arrive so just trying to figure out what to do with that time.


 I think they do the free pass thing you should look into that for sure.:thumbsup: I usually get there late so I haven't ever bothered if not drive around and soak it all in.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, would be cool to get an extra half day or so of riding in. I will definitely check out my options.


----------



## livs4pow (Feb 1, 2013)

If you have time to kill waiting for your buddy to arrive I'd recommend the red Iguana for lunch or dinner if you like Mexican food. Try the molle it's bomb! Have a good trip


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

dukeno1 said:


> I heard that if you got to Park City by 12 noon on the day of your flight in you could get a free pass? Need to check on that and also whether any other mountains offer something similar.


Park City's web site says they have stopped offering that deal. You can still get it at Alta/Snowbird, though. (This is good at Snowbird even though it is through 
Alta's site.) BOARDING PASS


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

livs4pow said:


> If you have time to kill waiting for your buddy to arrive I'd recommend the red Iguana for lunch or dinner if you like Mexican food. Try the molle it's bomb! Have a good trip



Thanks...just read a bunch of good reviews for that place on Yelp...we will have to check it out!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Too bad isn't doesn't work in reverse! I rode a half day at solitude and now im flying home. 

Got stoked on pow today!!! Too bad I had to leave so soon. I went to canyons and soli and got verrrrry familar with the park city busses, the SLC trax and the SLC ski bus. If you are carless and need help let me know.

I managed to ride a half day and make my flight all on public transport--dirtbag style lol


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

mixie said:


> Too bad isn't doesn't work in reverse! I rode a half day at solitude and now im flying home.
> 
> Got stoked on pow today!!! Too bad I had to leave so soon. I went to canyons and soli and got verrrrry familar with the park city busses, the SLC trax and the SLC ski bus. If you are carless and need help let me know.
> 
> I managed to ride a half day and make my flight all on public transport--dirtbag style lol


Ha ha I hear u...nothing wrong with dirtbag style. I would love to take advantage of public transpo when I arrive but I will have my gear with me and not sure where I could put that while boarding. So...will probably have to go ahead and get the rental car.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Um...no hotel to store your stuff? I was lucky to couch surf form most of my trip. 

Next time I will drive from home however. Hotels in sandy are cheap.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

mixie said:


> Um...no hotel to store your stuff? I was lucky to couch surf form most of my trip.
> 
> Next time I will drive from home however. Hotels in sandy are cheap.



Yes we are going to stay in Ogden so I have been looking at bus schedules to Ogden. I can stow my stuff at the hotel and then it looks like I can catch a bus up to one of the resorts. That makes the most sense.


----------



## yellokyd03 (Oct 20, 2011)

Going to SLC in 2 weeks. Staying in PC and hopping around a couple of the resorts. Any good food places to hit up in PC?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

yellokyd03 said:


> Going to SLC in 2 weeks. Staying in PC and hopping around a couple of the resorts. Any good food places to hit up in PC?


Best place to eat for sure that's not resort price is Reefs Kitchen. Squatters is alright too.


----------



## yellokyd03 (Oct 20, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> Best place to eat for sure that's not resort price is Reefs Kitchen. Squatters is alright too.


Is Reef's Kitchen the same as Reef's restaurant? Mediterranean? A La Carte Menu « Reef's Restaurant


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

yellokyd03 said:


> Is Reef's Kitchen the same as Reef's restaurant? Mediterranean? A La Carte Menu « Reef's Restaurant


Yeah, It's awesome. I know the owners fairly well. The food is top notch.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I will be there in 7 days:yahoo:and be there for 9 days:yahoo:and will be in need


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

Friends and are I thinking of visiting Utah around the last weekend of March 29. How do the conditions hold up by then? We're coming from the east where our end of season usually is late March.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Snowrax said:


> Friends and are I thinking of visiting Utah around the last weekend of March 29. How do the conditions hold up by then? We're coming from the east where our end of season usually is late March.


We're still getting snow. I wouldn't worry about it. Last year around that time we were getting dumped on still.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok folks, trip is getting closer. I am trying to figure out my baggage situation for the flight and thought I would see if anyone here knows the answer to a question I have. I am flying Delta and their website says that you can have a snowboard bag and a boot bag which can count as one checked bag. If the weight is under 50 lbs it is 25$. My question is what is considered a boot bag? I have a Nike duffle/sports bag with the two end compartments that I keep my boots in and the rest of my gear goes in the middle compartment. I weighed it and it is 18lbs so I know I will be fine weight wise with my snowboard. I am just curious how large the bag with the boots in it can be...
My duffle is not huge but it is definitely not just a "boot bag". Anyone have any insight on this? I figure a lot of you folks travel to board more frequently than I do. Been about 11 years since my last trip to Whistler. I plan on trying to call the airline and check but sometimes getting through and getting good info is a pain.

Thanks


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

dukeno1 said:


> Ok folks, trip is getting closer. I am trying to figure out my baggage situation for the flight and thought I would see if anyone here knows the answer to a question I have. I am flying Delta and their website says that you can have a snowboard bag and a boot bag which can count as one checked bag. If the weight is under 50 lbs it is 25$. My question is what is considered a boot bag? I have a Nike duffle/sports bag with the two end compartments that I keep my boots in and the rest of my gear goes in the middle compartment. I weighed it and it is 18lbs so I know I will be fine weight wise with my snowboard. I am just curious how large the bag with the boots in it can be...
> My duffle is not huge but it is definitely not just a "boot bag". Anyone have any insight on this? I figure a lot of you folks travel to board more frequently than I do. Been about 11 years since my last trip to Whistler. I plan on trying to call the airline and check but sometimes getting through and getting good info is a pain.
> 
> Thanks



I just fly Delta to SLC last weekend. I have a Dakine 165cm roller bag that I put all of my gear in. I just rolled up to the check in counter and gave them the bag. No one ever bat an eye. No one whipped out measuring tape or asked about the contents. FWIW, I do have status on Delta, but I don't think this would have made any difference other than I'm not charged for checked luggage.

Just walk up there all confident like and say you have two bags to check. One will be a board bag, the other is other crap. Pay the necessary fees and don't sweat it.

BTW it was pretty warm last week. Hopefully they get some more big dumps, but the base was suffering especially lower mountain (I was at Canyons)


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok thanks for the advice. I am hoping the weather cooperates a little in the next couple weeks. But it's gotta beat the icy mole hills of NC, lol.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

dukeno1 said:


> Ok thanks for the advice. I am hoping the weather cooperates a little in the next couple weeks. But it's gotta beat the icy mole hills of NC, lol.


Is it your first time riding at altitude? Start drinking a lot of water and pop an advil once a day before you go. It takes some adjustment, like a day and a half, once you're there. So take it easy. 

Tough loss to Wake, also. So embarrassing.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

ksup3erb said:


> Is it your first time riding at altitude? Start drinking a lot of water and pop an advil once a day before you go. It takes some adjustment, like a day and a half, once you're there. So take it easy.
> 
> Tough loss to Wake, also. So embarrassing.


Yeah thanks for the tips. I did a ski trip to Breckenridge many years ago and
remember getting a little winded at the top, especially when having to traverse flat areas, but other than that seemed to do okay.

Yeah they are not playing very well this year. I don't think K has had one of his better years coaching. Should have never lost to Wake or worse yet, Notre Dame. I can see them making an early exit in the NCAA's if they don't right the ship and start finishing games.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just finished my Utah trip. 

Canyons sucks. Might be alright if you know where to go, but it seemed like a small Vail. I hated it. Even though my pass made it free I would rather pay to go to the following the places.
I do gotta say though, the orange bubble chairlift with the heated seats was the tits! only thing I liked about the resort.

Brighton and Solitude were awesome as usual. 

Snowbird was eh.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Just finished my Utah trip.
> 
> Canyons sucks. Might be alright if you know where to go, but it seemed like a small Vail. I hated it. Even though my pass made it free I would rather pay to go to the following the places.
> I do gotta say though, the orange bubble chairlift with the heated seats was the tits! only thing I liked about the resort.
> ...


Canyons always sucks ass except the chair lifts which should be an industry standard. Brighton and Soli are always nice. Snowbird last saturday was off the walls.


----------



## dukeno1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well finally leaving for my trip Saturday! :yahoo: Very jacked to get out there...wish the weather was gonna be a little better snow wise and looks like warmer temps. Oh well, still gonna blow away the ice coast crap I am used to.

I think I'm gonna do a half day at Snowbasin Saturday 'cause I get in earlier than my partner. Hopefully get my legs under me a bit as I haven't been on my board for almost a month. Sunday we are gonna do a full day there. Not sure where we will ride after that. Thanks for all the tips and I will update how the trip went when I get back.

ps Broke out my old Volkl Carver Motions for my friend to take with him as a 
second pair of skis. I haven't even taken them out of the bag since I took up boarding. Don't miss it

Tim


----------

